# Bump on the face



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Sammy has a reddish bump on the face, no idea where it came from. Today i saw him brush his head against the sofa sort of trying to scratch it and now i am worried because i have no idea what it is and it is scary. Anyone seen something like this?


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Do you have a picture? How big is it? Tons of things can cause bumps, many of which are benign. Check out the link below for possible causes.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=424

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor thing, if it's irritating him I'd take him to the vets - could he have been bitten by anything?


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I would keep an eye on it and if it doesn't start to get better or he's scratching at it a lot then take him to the vet just to be safe.


----------

